# So freezing fish doesnt get rid of the worms....



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

You can move this to feeding if you'd like, but that area just doesnt catch as much interest these days.

Anyhow. I've been feeding my pygo tank catfish fillets for a while now and every once in a while I notice about a 100 worms crawling the side of the tank. So I dose it and kill them off. I was wondering where they were coming from until I took some of the same cat fish fillets and fed it to my gar. The next day its tank was the same way. So I've pretty much figured out that the worms are coming from the catfish.

I buy the catfish fresh from "Super H-Mart," an asian supermarket. I bring it home cut it up into servings and freeze them. No fillet goes into a tank without being froze for atleast two days. Still the little bastards survive and thrive.....


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> You can move this to feeding if you'd like, but that area just doesnt catch as much interest these days.
> 
> Anyhow. I've been feeding my pygo tank catfish fillets for a while now and every once in a while I notice about a 100 worms crawling the side of the tank. So I dose it and kill them off. I was wondering where they were coming from until I took some of the same cat fish fillets and fed it to my gar. The next day its tank was the same way. *So I've pretty much figured out that the worms are coming from the catfish.*
> 
> I buy the catfish fresh from "Super H-Mart," an asian supermarket. I bring it home cut it up into servings and freeze them. No fillet goes into a tank without being froze for atleast two days. Still the little bastards survive and thrive.....


Im pretty sure the worms arent from the catfish. I buy my fish and such at SUper H too. Waukegan and Oakton?

These little white worms are most likely planaria. I always gets them when i * feed too much*

Try feeding small bits at a time and always remove the leftover food.

Also, you can try feeding shrimp which wont foul the water as fast, beefheart and shrimp is my staple and i only get a bad planeria outbreak when i feed ALOT of beefheart

Hope this helps!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I never overfeed. If they dont eat it all I take it out within a half hour.

Also I never get these little outbreaks when I feed tilapia or shrimp. Not once.

Those are my reasons for thinking it's the catfish.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Adding mechanical filtration, daily scrubbings, and gravel vacs is the only safe way i know of to get rid of them. I wouldnt blame the cause on the catfish. I dont know how much credense this holds but each time I had this problem was on all tanks less than 3 months old. Once i got rid of them and the tank matured longer I never had a re-occurrence.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm wondering if there is a vector involved in transporting the planaria to your tank such as horse flies or house flies. That's just a theory though.


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

I have added some guppy's and shrimps to control the planaria. Although from the shrimps im not sure they eat planaria. But I am certain guppy's help solving your worm-problem. greetzz


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

More than likely planaria worms, which have spores present in your TAP WATER! All it takes is one piece of food left in the tank for any lenght of time... it might be a piece down in the substrate that you missed... or hidden behind/under some decor possibly. I find that along with Dr. Giggles advice of maintenance, putting in some zebra danios or tetras will go a long way in getting rid of them... they eat the planaria like it's going out of style.


----------

